

Show HN: Distance Calculator – weekend project - rk0567
http://distancecalculator.me

======
whoInvited
This solves a problem I've had. I like the auto-completion. Also like that the
map appears only after the distance is calculated. Good on you for hiding the
map until it contains relevant information.

~~~
rk0567
thanks :-) I was thinking - maybe it's just my another imaginary problem,
can't be any useful for others.

